# "Hi" from Sunny Singapore



## AyCee (Jun 9, 2006)

Well I've joined here for 2 months already, so think I'd better introduce myself first! Heh..

I'm 28 years old from Singapore. I'm actually not a technical crew, and have not much technical knowledge. I'm a Chinese opera actor by hobby, and have to double-up as scenographer, and at times dabble a bit with lightings also. Hence would like to learn something from you guys here!


----------



## kingfisher1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Opera Eh. Great another person who doesn't think i'm a loser when i sound check with wagner !

Anyway looks like you've jumped right in! 

and i alway seem to ask this to new comers but, is there anything particularly special about singapor that you'd liek to share? (besides the sun)


----------



## Peter (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth.com! 

Watch out, you may just be drawn into the technical side more if you hang arround here too much!  (which really isnt a bad thing!)


----------



## AyCee (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for your warning, but I AM already into the technical side already! Hahahaha...

Our troupe is a small amateur one, so many of our crew have to assume multiple roles, even though we might not be even familiar with our secondary roles. In short, our troupe is like a sugarcane juice machine, and we're like sugarcanes, just waiting for our troupe leader to squeeze us dry. hee...   

Peter said:


> Welcome to Controlbooth.com!
> 
> Watch out, you may just be drawn into the technical side more if you hang arround here too much!  (which really isnt a bad thing!)


----------



## AyCee (Jun 13, 2006)

Huh? Why would people think you're a loser?

Anyway, there isn't really much to talk about Singapore; it's just a small little island-country on the Equator! (Or perhaps I don't know what can I say about Singapore. Hee...)  


kingfisher1 said:


> Opera Eh. Great another person who doesn't think i'm a loser when i sound check with wagner !
> 
> Anyway looks like you've jumped right in!
> 
> and i alway seem to ask this to new comers but, is there anything particularly special about singapor that you'd liek to share? (besides the sun)


----------



## bdesmond (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to the site! You'll find a great deal of information here as well as some great discussions.


----------

